
Illinois might charge $1k/year to own an electric vehicle - notyourday
https://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-electric-vehicle-fee-illinois-20190509-story.html
======
iso1337
While this fee is outrageous, I think EV specific fees are inevitable as gas
tax revenue dwindles.

The fairest would be use-based but most people seem fundamentally opposed to
tracking through tags or mileage (some people are okay with it when it results
in lower insurance rates though). Trucks have the most impact on the roads so
it may be possible to impose mandatory mileage or tracking via tags.

So instead I think we will end up with a flat tax per vehicle.

Edit: fairest as in people who use the most pay the most. However,
exclusionary housing policies end up shifting that burden in a way that
results in fairly regressive policies. Just look at the Bay Area which happily
passed high bridge tolls but is much slower to build housing on the peninsula.

~~~
rjbwork
Honestly, a simple mileage based tax would be better. They can calibrate it to
approximate the gas tax equivalent, or give a slight discount for being EV.
Doesn't require any tracking or analytics or anything. Have people self-report
when they do their registration each year, and make it tax fraud if they
under-report.

~~~
masonic

      Doesn't require any tracking or analytics or anything. Have people self-report
    

But how many would do that accurately?

~~~
londons_explore
If police pull you over, check the mileage on the car at the same time as your
license and registration.

If you reprogram the car to fake the mileage, that's already fraud.

